# Stellungnahme der Teleflate S.L. zu aktuellen Pressemeldunge



## Anonymous (7 September 2004)

Missbrauch von Wählprogrammen der Teleflate S.L.

Die Firma Teleflate S.L. mit Sitz in Palma de Mallorca vertreibt Online Partnerprogramm für den Europaeischen Markt in den Bereichen Erotik und Non-Erotik. Auch für den Deutschen Markt stellt die Firma Teleflate S.L. diese Partnerprogramme Werbepartnern (Webmastern) auf Provisionsbasis zur Verfügung. Diese Partnerprogramme werden über Zahlungssysteme wie Kreditkarte, Lastschrift oder so genannte Dialer abgerechnet.

Alle in Deutschland im Einsatz befindlichen Wählprogramme (Dialer) der Firma Teleflate S.L. orientieren sich an den Vorgaben der Regulierungsbehörde für Post und Telekommunikation und sind bei dieser vor Inbetriebnahme vorgeführt und als korrekt befunden worden. Die Registrierungen für jedes eingesetzte Wählprogramm kann in den entsprechenden Suchmaschinen der Regulierungsbehörde für Post und Telekommunikation eingesehen werden.

In der KW 35/36 wurden einzelne Wählprogramme welche über die  Teleflate S.L. Rufnummern 090090000484 und 090090000492 abgerechnet werden anscheinend von einem der an das Partnersystem angeschlossenen Werbepartner (Webmaster) missbraucht. Nach den bisher vorliegenden Informationen wurde eventuell eine fremde Software zusätzlich zu dem registrierten und rechtlich einwandfreien Dialer der Firma Teleflate S.L. auf den Rechner des Benutzers geladen welcher dann eine automatische Anwahl des Wählprogramms vornahm.

Die Firma Teleflate S.L. distanziert sich hiermit ausdrücklich von solchen Machenschaften und hat bis zur vollständigen Aufklärung die Auszahlung aller Provisionen an die im System angeschlossenen Werbepartner (Webmaster) vorerst gestoppt. 

Da jede Rufnummer und auch die Domains der Firma Teleflate S.L. von einer großen Anzahl an Werbepartnern (Webmastern) genutzt werden ist es bisher nicht gelungen zu ermitteln welcher angeschlossene Werbepartner (Webmaster) für diese Aktivitäten verantwortlich ist.

Die Firma Teleflate S.L. ist stark an einer Lückenlosen Aufklärung dieser Angelegenheit interessiert und wird entsprechende rechtliche Schritte gegen die verantwortlichen Werbepartner einreichen sobald diese ermittelt sind.

Wir möchten uns hiermit für die Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen und stehen Ihnen bei Fragen gerne unter der Adresse [email protected] zur Verfügung. 


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Francesco de Nardi
(Administrador)


----------



## dvill (7 September 2004)

Frage:

Hatte dieser Webmaster Zugang zu den Servern der Firma Teleflate?

Konnte er eventuell HTML-Seiten verändern?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Teleton (7 September 2004)

Und wie wäre es -falls Sie denn die "echten" sind- als vorbeugende Massnahme des Verbraucherschutzes selber die Deregistrierung bei der RegTP zu beantragen. Hat ja einer der Mitbewerber neulich vorgemacht.
Nur die Beute nicht an die Webmaster auszahlen ist etwas wenig.

Teleton


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 September 2004)

Wer sind sie denn, Herr Francesco de Nardi? Der Mann, der aus dem Nichts auftauchte in der Datenbank der RegTP? Der Verantwortliche für die ersten "teleflate"-Dialer, die aufgetaucht sind, ist (auch) bei der RegTP ein anderer. Zusatzfrage: Nach meinem Wissensstand führt ein Weg zur Dialerseite über die Werbeserver der Firma "Online Entertainment". Da stehen Sie aber nicht in den whois-Einträgen. Wenn es einem webmaster gelungen sein soll, auf diesen Werbeserver zuzugreifen, müssten Sie das schon etwas genauer erläutern! Hat er immer noch Zugriff auf diesen Ad-Server oder nimmt die Firma Online Entertainment SL und/oder Teleflate SL die volle Verantwortung für alles, was auf den Zielen dieser links passiert ist außerhalb des 2-Wochen-Zeitraums, den sie definiert haben?


----------



## sascha (7 September 2004)

Gleichlautende Erklärung ist vor wenigen Minuten auch per Mail von der angegebenen Adresse bei Dialerschutz.de aufgelaufen. Insofern kann der Absender Teleflate S.L. als verifiziert gelten.

cu,

Sascha


----------



## OskarMaria (7 September 2004)

*Die Suche nach dem Unbekannten*

So ist das immer - hat man die Bengel bei Verbotenem erwischt, dann will es keiner gewesen sein. Die Jungs aus Mallorca zeigen auf die vielen bösen Webmaster, die sie alle ja nicht  kennen. Und fände man einen Webmaster, dann würde der mit Sicherheit nach Mallorca zeigen.

Dabei ist die Sache eigentlich einfach: Folge der Spur des Geldes. Irgend jemand wurde finanziell begünstigt. Wären bestimmte Webmaster die Betrüger, dann sind diese über die Partneridentifikation leicht zu fassen. Und natürlich auch über die plötzlichen Umsatzsteigerungen durch Manipulation. Doch in der obigen Erklärung werden nur Nebelkerzen gezündet, man versucht Spuren zu verwischen. 

Ich würde sagen, netter Versuch. Aber glaubwürdig ist er nicht. Und den Strafermittlern raten - buchen Sie einen Flug mach Mallorca. 

OM


----------



## scrat007 (7 September 2004)

Was mich vor allem stutzig macht, warum erst nach einer Woche eine Stellungnahme. Ich denke man wollte abwarten was für Kreise das zieht.


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2004)

*Re: Die Suche nach dem Unbekannten*



			
				OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Und den Strafermittlern raten - buchen Sie einen Flug mach Mallorca.
> OM


Quatsch, die sollen sich einen Vollzugang bei nomefio.es besorgen und vor allem: lesen, lesen, lesen,...!


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2004)

Schaut man sich die Daten bei der Regtp genauer an:

Reg.-Nr.: 90090000484-1464102 vom : Jul 20 2004 3:18PM 
Adressierungsmerkmal : http://redir-3.freeload.cc
Hash - Wert :BC688D6ED2C948CC237E90F003570D545F93A5D5 
Dateiname : K1920501.exe 
Dialer - Version : K1920501  
Inhalteanbieter : Teleflate S.L. A.J.C / San Miquel 35-5 07002 Palma de Mallorca 

Und sieht das Adressierungsmerkmal, weis man wer dahinter steckt.

Ruft man http://*****.***** auf........

Euer Ulf

_ Na, den Link zum Dialerdownload mal entfernt, da wir ja nu nicht unbedingt den extrem neugierigen Anfängern Schaden zufügen möchten...*BT/MOD*_


----------



## Rex Cramer (8 September 2004)

> Alle in Deutschland im Einsatz befindlichen Wählprogramme (Dialer) der Firma Teleflate S.L. orientieren sich an den Vorgaben der Regulierungsbehörde für Post und Telekommunikation und sind bei dieser vor Inbetriebnahme vorgeführt und als korrekt befunden worden.


Da ist bereits der erste Bock drin, Der Regulierungsbehörde werden weder Dialer vorgeführt, noch befindet man diese für korrekt. Für dumm verkaufen muss man uns wirklich nicht.



> Die Firma Teleflate S.L. distanziert sich hiermit ausdrücklich von solchen Machenschaften und hat bis zur vollständigen Aufklärung die Auszahlung aller Provisionen an die im System angeschlossenen Werbepartner (Webmaster) vorerst gestoppt.


Ich glaube das interessiert hier keinen. Macht sich Teleflate vor dem Abgang die Taschen nochmal richtig voll? Interessanter für die Geschädigten wäre, ob keine Rechnungslegung mehr für die Dialer und auch die Rufnummern erfolgt.


----------



## A John (8 September 2004)

*Re: Stellungnahme der Teleflate S.L. zu aktuellen Pressemeld*



			
				Teleflate schrieb:
			
		

> Missbrauch von Wählprogrammen der Teleflate S.L.
> 
> ....und hat bis zur vollständigen Aufklärung die Auszahlung aller Provisionen an die im System angeschlossenen Werbepartner (Webmaster) vorerst gestoppt.....


Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe.
Im Wirtschafts- Fachchinesisch nennt man das, glaube ich, "Synergieeffekt". :respekt:  :respekt: 

Gruss A. John


----------



## galdikas (8 September 2004)

*Re: Stellungnahme der Teleflate S.L. zu aktuellen Pressemeld*



			
				Teleflate schrieb:
			
		

> Missbrauch von Wählprogrammen der Teleflate S.L.
> 
> Alle in Deutschland im Einsatz befindlichen Wählprogramme (Dialer) der Firma Teleflate S.L. orientieren sich an den Vorgaben der Regulierungsbehörde für Post und Telekommunikation und sind bei dieser vor Inbetriebnahme vorgeführt und als korrekt befunden worden. [...]
> 
> ...



Was soll man davon halten, wenn schon nicht der Name korrekt angegeben wird? In der Online-Datenbank der RegTP findet sich:

Reg.-Nr.: 90090000492-1502913 vom : Aug 24 2004 12:33PM 
Inhalteanbieter : Teleflate S.L. Francesco de Narbi
Ladungsfähige Adresse des Registrierungsverpflichteten
TELEFLATE S.L., C / San Miquel 36-5, 07002 Palma de Mallorca, SPANIEN
Adresse des Vertretungsberechtigten
Herr Francesco de Narbi, C / San Miquel 36-5, 07002 Palma de Mallorca, SPANIEN
( Quelle:  Dialer-Datenbank der RegTP zur Rufnummer 0900-0000492 )

Welche Beziehung besteht übrigens zur kürzlich (am 27.8.2004) neu registrierten (Tochter-) Firma der Teleflate S.L. ( bzw. deren Inhaber(n)?

*World Traffic S.L.*
C/San Miquel, 36 - 5º
07002 Palma de Mallorca
C.I.F. B-57284820

Überraschenderweise wird die seit dem 26.8.2004 auf die World Traffic SL bei der DENIC registrierte Domain sexy-callgirls.de vom Rechtsanwalt D.D. administriert ( D.D., Rechtsanwalt und Content-Manager beim Online-Ratgeber domain-recht.de).

gal.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 September 2004)

*Stellungname RegTP*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie wäre es -falls Sie denn die "echten" sind- als vorbeugende Massnahme des Verbraucherschutzes selber die Deregistrierung bei der RegTP zu beantragen. Hat ja einer der Mitbewerber neulich vorgemacht.
> Nur die Beute nicht an die Webmaster auszahlen ist etwas wenig.



RegTP war schneller 


> Im Einzelnen wurden durch die Reg TP folgende Maßnahmen ergriffen:
> 
> 
> Sämtliche Dialer-Registrierungen der Firma Teleflate S.L. wurden rückwirkend zurückgenommen, so dass nach Rechtsauffassung der Reg TP zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine Zahlungsverpflichtung für diese Dialer besteht.
> ...



Siehe http://www.regtp.de/aktuelles/pm/03075/index.html


----------



## dvill (8 September 2004)

Teleflate schrieb:
			
		

> Die Firma Teleflate S.L. ist stark an einer Lückenlosen Aufklärung dieser Angelegenheit interessiert und wird entsprechende rechtliche Schritte gegen die verantwortlichen Werbepartner einreichen sobald diese ermittelt sind.


@ Teleflate

Das trifft sich gut, dass Ihr stark an der Aufklärung der Angelegenheit interessiert seit. Nach aktuell im Netz verfügbaren Seiten gibt es eine Adresse in Beckum, an der Ihr zu erreichen seit. Die staatsanwaltlichen Untersuchungen sind in Bielefeld angesiedelt. Das sind rund 60 km zu fahren.

Da sollte doch ein kurzfristiger Kontakt zum Informationsabgleich möglich sein.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (8 September 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7233


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2004)

Teleflat: R.I.P.

Ich bin ja sooo traurig....


----------



## galdikas (9 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Nach aktuell im Netz verfügbaren Seiten gibt es eine Adresse in Beckum, an der Ihr zu erreichen seit.



Als Teleflate-Vertreter gibt Joerg auf der genannten Seite für sich eine Beckumer Adresse an. Dagegen nennt er gleich zwei verschiedene(!) Adressen für sich - einmal als Inhaber (48268 Greven), und dann als Administrator (59229 Ahlen) - derselben(!), bei der DENIC registrierten Domain x.....de

gal.

_editiert , sieh NUB _


----------



## dvill (9 September 2004)

Zufälle gibt es.

Wer sich da wohl von wem getrennt haben mag? Das Impressum sieht jedenfalls heute anders aus.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Zufälle gibt es.
> Wer sich da wohl von wem getrennt haben mag? Das Impressum sieht jedenfalls heute anders aus.
> Dietmar Vill



als fortgeschrittener google-Enthusiast bitte ich mal die fortgeschrittenen Kapierer netzwerksähnlicher Zusammenhänge um die ausführliche Auseinandersetzung mit google-Ergebnissen wie dem Nachnamen von J*** (s.o.) und "w3scan". Die Ergebnisliste ist überschaubar, die links veraltet, aber die Info belegt, was ich behaupte, seit ich meinen ersten Dialerfall hatte... Jeder mit jedem - und zweimal jährlich große Sause! 

kliklaklulala


----------



## Jo (10 September 2004)

*Teleflate*

Hallo in die (zu recht) erregte Runde

Es stimmt in meinem Impressum steht auch die Firma teleflate.

Ich bin aber weder Mitarbeiter noch Vetreter der Firma teleflate.

Ich bin Webmaster der Banner von der besagten Firma einsetzte. Dieses geschah als Webmaster! Erotik-click.net ist einer von vielen Internetdienstleistern die Bannerwerbung betreiben.

Der Ansprechpartner dort ist seit einigen Jahren im Markt tätig und hatte bisher einen guten Ruf, deshalb hatte ich mich auch dort angemeldet.
Das hier evtl. ungesetzliche Methoden eingesetzt wurden entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Nach dem Einbau eines neuen "Klickprogramms" wurde von mir ein Testklick durchgeführt es erschien ein Partnerprogramm wo man sich anmelden konnte.
Ich habe heute mit Entsetzen die Berichte verfolgt und hoffe das der komplette Fall geklärt wird.

Wenn es möglich wäre sollte jeder Webmaster seine Werbekunden mit ins Impressum schreiben, so das der User, falls es zu Unstimmigkeiten kommen sollte, sofort sämtliche Quellen nachvollziehen kann.

Die Banner der Firma werden von mir derzeit bis zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes vorsorglich entfernt.

Es grüßt
J. K.


----------



## dvill (10 September 2004)

Eine spanisch aussehende Homepage gönnt sich diese Firma erst seit wenigen Wochen. Am 16. Feb 2004 sprach man gemäß archive.org ganz normal deutsch auf der Homepage (na ja, denglish) und bei den FAQs.

Archive.org kennt auch für das oben gezeigte Impressum einen anderen deutschen Vorbesitzer oder Vertreter oder Partner oder ?.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Teleton (10 September 2004)

Hmm, der Text bei den FAQs kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Werde mal was kramen, hatten die HFMler nicht was fast wortgleiches?

Teleton


----------



## TSCoreNinja (10 September 2004)

*Re: Teleflate*



			
				Jo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Webmaster der Banner von der besagten Firma einsetzte. Dieses geschah als Webmaster! Erotik-click.net ist einer von vielen Internetdienstleistern die Bannerwerbung betreiben.
> 
> Der Ansprechpartner dort ist seit einigen Jahren im Markt tätig und hatte bisher einen guten Ruf, deshalb hatte ich mich auch dort angemeldet.
> 
> ...


@Jo, erst einmal danke fuer die Aufklaerung, und kann nur die Entscheidung, die Banner zu entfernen, begruessen.

Erotik-click.net hat per Speed Check Modem von DSL Nutzern getrennt, und scheinbar (auch? hauptsaechlich?) auf eine Seite weitergeleitet, die zur Einwahl fuehrte. Diese Seite traegt kein Impressum, aber ist laut WhoIs auf Teleflate registriert. Da es sich um eine kommerzielle Seite handelt, ist es definitiv ein Verstoss gegen die E-Commerce Richtlinie, die ein Impressum vorschreibt. Erotik-click.net wird von der Online Entertainment sl betrieben. An den drei Firmen (Online Entertainment, Teleflate und World Traffic SL) ist meines Kenntnisstands ein Andreas J[u/o]....... beteiligt, der frueher etwas sichtbarer mit seinem Seitensprungservice beschaeftigt war (Interviews in Bild....). 

Diese Seitensprungseiten hxxp://www.seitenspringer.tv und hxxp://www.seitensprung-service.de bieten ein wahrlich interessanten Ueberblick, wenn man mal bei web.archive.org nach ihnen sucht. Derzeit wird die DE Domain von einer Sinatron Gmbh in Koeln betrieben, die scheinbar aus einer "Solaris Multimedia GmbH" hervorgegangen ist. Die scheint eng mit einer Hamburger "Erotik @ Web Marketing Gmbh" verbandelt zu sein, die inzwischen ins sonnige Sevilla umgezogen ist, mit laut entsprechender Umwandlung in eine SL. Die tv Domain ist fast noch interessaneter, weil man ueber Europa hinauskommt. Die gehoert naemlich einer Cyber Services Corp in  112, Bonadie Street  Kingstown, Saint Vincent, GD  +31 (20) 5206828. Wobei die niederlaendische Tel. Nr. nach Amsterdam fuehrt, siehe Impressum von cyberservices.nl, 
Cyberservices B.V.
Keizersgracht 62-64
1015 CS Amsterdam
Der Titel der Webseite lautet uebrigens cyberservices sl, was auf die Existenz einer spanischen Niederlassung hinweist.

Barcelona, Spain
Tel. +34 (93) 496 57 36
Fax +34 (93) 496 57 01

Ach ja, nicht zu vergessen das Buero in Florida,
Fort Lauderdale, Florida, USA
Tel. +1 (877) 850 0050 (gebührenfrei)
Tel. +1 (954) 760 9992
Fax +1 (954) 760 9993

Die Cyberservices ist uebrigens aus der Hamburger Cytainment hervorgegangen, siehe
http://www.avnonline.com/index.php?...itorial&Action=View_Article&Content_ID=105835

Zur Serioesitaet beider Unternehmen wird man auf  Harald-Diehm.de fuendig, siehe
http://www.harald-diehm.de/inhalt.htm

Auch wenn der formelle Zusammenhang der Firmen sicherlich unklar ist, geben die genannten Fakten doch durchaus zu denken... Ich bin sicher, etwas tieferes Graben wuerde noch die eine oder andere spannende Verbindung aufdecken...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (10 September 2004)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, der Text bei den FAQs kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Werde mal was kramen, hatten die HFMler nicht was fast wortgleiches?



Nicht (nur?) die HFM. Oh Deja Vu aus alte Zeiten, in denen ich mich mit meinem porschefahrenden deutsch/niederlaendisch/schweizer Toni GF von TSCash/Internet Clearing/devinvent beschaeftigte. 

Siehe hier
hxxp://www.internet-clearing.com/index.php?page=rechnung
und
http://web.archive.org/web/20040217060133/www.teleflate.com/faq.html

Die meisten Punkte stimmen in weiten Teilen uebereinander!
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

*Re: Teleflate*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> An den drei Firmen (Online Entertainment, Teleflate und World Traffic SL) ist meines Kenntnisstands ein Andreas J[u/o]....... beteiligt, der frueher etwas sichtbarer mit seinem Seitensprungservice beschaeftigt war (Interviews in Bild....).
> Diese Seitensprungseiten hxxp://www.seitenspringer.tv und hxxp://www.seitensprung-service.de bieten ein wahrlich interessanten Ueberblick, wenn man mal bei web.archive.org nach ihnen sucht. Derzeit wird die DE Domain von einer Sinatron Gmbh in Koeln betrieben, die scheinbar aus einer "Solaris Multimedia GmbH" hervorgegangen ist.


... die direkt zum Inhaber der domain führt, zu der man kommt, wenn man mit DSL an die "Weiche" kommt. Dieser Domaininhaber ist ebenso Sponsor der Eurowebtainment wie die Erotik-Click selbst.

Es liegt der Eindruck nahe, dass es sich nicht um irgendwelche "kleinen Webmaster", sondern um relativ große und bekannte Netzwerke handelt, die - wie direkt oder nicht auch immer - in diese Sache verwickelt sind oder qua Beziehung den Geruch der Affäre nicht so leicht aus den "(Deck-?)Mänteln der Seriösität" kriegen dürften.

Trotzdem war mir nicht bekannt, dass der Content der Securex auch von Teleflate vermarktet wird. Das nur nebenbei. Heisst das eigentlich, dass dieser content noch von einer Hierarchiestufe weiter oben kommt, wenn Securex "nur" ein Anbieter ist wie Teleflate? (hierarchisch betrachtet, nicht die Ehrbarkeit betreffend)
Zurück zur "Mallorcinischen Weiche": Der Inhaber der DSL-Domain scheint recht jung zu sein, hat aber trotzdem recht gute Kontakte, wie das bin-ich-toll-mich-kennt-die-Welt-Projekt "open bc" zu berichten weiß (eine netter Zeitverteib:  fast so lustig wie die kostenlose DB-Fahrplanauskunft  (eine Eigentorproduktionsmaschine erster Sahne)

Die "Teleflate" wiederum hat für einen kurzen Zeitraum auch die "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" für die Firma in Sevilla übernommen, allerdings war dieser Zeitraum so kurz, dass ihn webarchiv nicht im Archiv hat. Dennoch führte er hier offenbar zu einem Missverständnis in einem uralten thread zum Thema "Teleflate", der hier zu einem Zeitpunkt begonnen wurde, als die Seite dieser Firma längst aktualisiert war ohne erkennbaren Bezug zu Teleflate. Ich habe bemerkt, dass einige Foren zu diesem Beitrag verlinkt haben, als die "Teleflate SL" langsam in den Blickpunkt des Interesses geriet.

Also hier eine Gegendarstellung: 
_Es entspricht nicht den Tatsachen, dass die Firma TELEFLATE SL irgend etwas mit einer Einwahl des tscash-Dialers mit dem Parameterelement msdial=y zu tun hatte._
Das war ich der Frau M. aus Sevilla und der Firma "Internet Clearing" jetzt einfach schuldig


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Deja Vu aus alte Zeiten, in denen ich mich mit meinem porschefahrenden deutsch/niederlaendisch/schweizer Toni GF von TSCash/Internet Clearing/devinvent beschaeftigte.
> Siehe hier
> hxxp://www.internet-clearing.com/index.php?page=rechnung
> und
> ...


Kleine Ergänzung... Auf den Seiten der "Internet Clearing" befand sich im Dezember 2003 ein "Abrechnungsbeispiel", das einen dialer installiert hat. Dieses Abrechnungsbeispiel führte damals zu Warnmeldungen des Programmes "ie control" von Heise. Das Programm warnte mich vor der Installation einer "webinstall.dll". Dürfte Dir bekannt sein... 

Der clou: Der installierte Dialer gehörte zu einer Firma aus Sevilla, die ursprünglich aus Hamburg kam. Glaubt man der Datenbank "open bc", dann war wer dort Marketingleiter? Es ist nicht schwer zu erraten: Mr. Teleflate 

Das hat direkt nichts zu bedeuten, zeigt aber einmal mehr, wie vernetzt die Anbieter zu sein scheinen (was keine sonderlich neue Erkenntnis ist, zumindest nicht für die, die sich das genauer anschauen)


----------



## OskarMaria (10 September 2004)

Eure Beispiele zeigen die mafiösen Strukturen, die sich im Dialergewerbe breit gemacht haben. Die Handelnden versuchen in einem weit gestreuten, internationalen Geflecht von Zuständigkeiten ihre Verantwortung zu vernebeln. Die Verantwortlichkeiten, die Firmen, die Sprache der Webseite - alles ist beliebig und in Stunden austauschbar. Und seien wir realistisch - in der Regel kommen sie damit durch. Denn sie können oft auf Unterstützung  manch "seriöser" Serviceprovider und  Tele-Dienstleister zählen.

Wenn ich dann die Nebelkerzen wie jene Presseerklärung von Teleflate lese, dann kommt mir die Galle hoch. Denn die Firma muss genau wissen, wer der oder die Verantwortlichen für jene kriminellen Machenschaften sind. Denn irgendwo hin fließt das Geld - entweder in die eigenen Taschen oder die mancher Webmaster. 

Ja, ja - jetzt sehe ich wieder die bedenklichen Gesichter der hiesigen Forenbetreiber. Der Begriff kriminell ist harter Tobak & könnte vielleicht ihnen Ärger bringen. Doch was unterscheidet eigentlich jene Dialermanipulationen von einem Wohnungseinbruch? Eigentlich nichts - in beiden Fällen dringen Unbefugte in meine Privatsphäre ein und  stehlen - einmal real & einmal virtuell. Der Schaden jedoch ist aber immer recht real.

Es wird Zeit, dass der Gesetzgeber jenem Spuk ein Ende bereitet. Das Telefon ist als Zahlungsmedium ungeeignet. Es ist zum Abrechnungsmedium für Nepper & Bauernfänger  geworden.

OskarMaria


----------



## sascha (10 September 2004)

> Das Telefon ist als Zahlungsmedium ungeeignet. Es ist zum Abrechnungsmedium für Nepper & Bauernfänger geworden.



Nichtsdestotrotz - oder gerade deshalb? - ist die TK eine der wenigen Branchen in Deutschland, die überhaupt noch wachsen. Glaubst Du wirklich, die Politik stellt sich hin und legt denen Steine in den Weg?


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verantwortlichkeiten, die Firmen, die Sprache der Webseite - alles ist beliebig und in Stunden austauschbar. Und seien wir realistisch - in der Regel kommen sie damit durch.


 Sei nicht so pessimistisch. Teleflate war (nach dem, was man so hört und liest) kein Zufall, sondern logisches Ergebnis eines Suchalgorithmus. Es war bekannt, was zu suchen war und es war eingrenzbar, wo es zu finden war. Es könnte ein Dominostein sein. Ok, jetzt bin ich vielleicht zu optimistisch? Kommt drauf an, was aus der Sache wird. Die Rekordgeschwindigkeit der Deregistrierung binnen weniger als 2 Wochen ist ein Novum. Die Igel mögen noch da sitzen, auf den nächsten Hasen warten um ihm sein "Ich bin schon da" (hier: "Wir sind dafür nicht mehr zuständig") entgegenzuschleudern. Aber ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass die "Igel" in diesem Wettlauf noch so cool sind wie noch vor zwei drei Jahren.


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

*Re: Teleflate*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Die tv Domain ist fast noch interessaneter, weil man ueber Europa hinauskommt. Die gehoert naemlich einer Cyber Services Corp in  112, Bonadie Street  Kingstown, Saint Vincent, GD  +31 (20) 5206828. Wobei die niederlaendische Tel. Nr. nach Amsterdam fuehrt, siehe Impressum von cyberservices.nl, Cyberservices B.V., Keizersgracht 62-64, 1015 CS Amsterdam
> Der Titel der Webseite lautet uebrigens cyberservices sl, was auf die Existenz einer spanischen Niederlassung hinweist. (...)
> (...)
> Die Cyberservices ist uebrigens aus der Hamburger Cytainment hervorgegangen, siehe
> ...


"Tieferes Graben" zur cyberservices ist nicht sehr schwierig: unter www.abendblatt.de gibt es den Handelsregisterservice, dort sollte man mal nach "cytainment" suchen und sich dann ein bisschen treiben lassen. Namen und Firmen studieren und es mit "name-googling" versuchen.
Wieder landet man u.a. in Köln. Ist da nicht die Registrierungsverpflichtete der Cyberservice zu Hause? Zufälligerweise betreiben zB zwei Leute aus dem Hamburger Cytainment-Handelsregistereintrag genau an dieser Adresse eine Firma. Ich poste hier nicht den Namen der Firma, weil das ja uch ZUfall sein kann, aber die Recherche dauert keine fünf Minuten, versprochen, ihr lieben Journalisten da draussen


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2004)

*Stellungnahme*

Hallo,

wie in diesem Forum erkennbar ist, werden einige Firmen miteinander in Verbindung gebracht die nichts mit dem aktuellen Fall der Teleflate zu tun haben. Dazu gehören auch wir.

Die Firma Erotik at Web Marketing S.L. mit Sitz in Sevilla, stellt Partner Programme sowohl für Deutschland als auch für Spanien zur Verfügung. Sämtliche (Firmen-) Information sind ohne Probleme auch unter w*w.erotik-marketing.com einsehbar. Hierbei werden ausschliesslich Seiten von angemeldeten Partnern vermarktet. 

Wir distanzieren uns ausdrücklich von den derzeit aktuellen Geschehnissen die mit der Firma Teleflate zu tun haben  Die Erotik at Web Marketing S.L. ist eine eigenstädige Firma die – unabhängig von der Teleflate – ein Partner Programm betreibt.  

Verbindungen die zu uns laufen oder auf uns zu deuten scheinen resultieren einzig und allein aus einer früheren Zusammenarbeit mit dem Inhaber der Firma Teleflate. Wir haben uns schon vor geraumer Zeit vom Inhaber der Teleflate getrennt, dennoch werden wir auf ungewollte Weise immer wieder in Zusammenhang mit benannter Firma gebracht. 

Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen natürlich gern auch persönlich zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,
Erotik at Web Marketing S.L.


----------



## technofreak (13 September 2004)

Solche Stellungnahmen sind gut und schön, aber per purem Gastposting ist das irrelevant .

Verifizieren Sie dieses Posting per E-Mail an einen der Betreiber (siehe Impressum) 

tf


----------



## technofreak (13 September 2004)

Anmeldung und Verification der Anmelde-E-Mail Addi  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=2939
sind als  Authentifizierung ausreichend 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2004)

*Re: Stellungnahme*



			
				Erotik at Web Marketing schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Hierbei werden ausschliesslich Seiten von angemeldeten Partnern vermarktet.


 :holy: 


und dialer gibts es dort nicht???  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=37059
---Auf einer Telefonrechnung taucht der Name e-at-web.com auf ---
....domaininhaber erotic at web marketing.....

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-intelegence/352-1.html
...internet clearing u erotic a web marketing...


i love google 
lars


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 September 2004)

*Re: Stellungnahme*



			
				Erotik at Web Marketing schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Die Firma Erotik at Web Marketing S.L. mit Sitz in Sevilla, stellt Partner Programme sowohl für Deutschland als auch für Spanien zur Verfügung. Sämtliche (Firmen-) Information sind ohne Probleme auch unter w*w.erotik-marketing.com einsehbar. Hierbei werden ausschliesslich Seiten von angemeldeten Partnern vermarktet.


1. Können Sie bestätigen, dass sowohl die Programme von AJ (Cashb***.de) als auch die E-at-web als auch Securex den gleichen Content vermarkten? 
2. Wenn mich also eine Suchmaschinenseite auf diese contentseiten führt, weiß ich zunächst nicht, zu welchem PP der webmaster gehört, der mich zu dieser Seite geschickt hat? 
3. Woran erkenne ich denn als user, dass ich mich innerhalb Ihrer Programme befinde? 
4. Ist es richtig, dass zB dialer.[ihreFirma].com bzw. neuerdings auch dropcharge.[ihreFirma].com zu einem Dialer führt, bei dem als Inhalteanbieter eine tschechische Firma genannt wird?  
5. Wie kommen Hinweise auf Dialer ihrer Firma auf die Internetseite der Internet-Clearing?
6. Und die letzte Frage: Schließen Sie aus, dass Ihre Dialer manipuliert wurden, z.B. mit der Rufnummer 090090001088? 

Vielen Dank für Ihre Stellungnahme
aka


P.S.:


			
				nomefio schrieb:
			
		

> CIF 	B91193391
> Dirección 	C/ ALFALFA, 7 11-16.-.
> 41004 SEVILLA 	Fecha de Constitución 	13/02/2002





			
				abendblatt schrieb:
			
		

> Veränderung vom 20.11.2002
> HRB 72904:
> Erotik @ web-Marketing GmbH, 22391 Hamburg
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Die Gesellschaft ist aufgelöst. Ausgeschieden: Geschäftsführer: *** Einzelvertretungsberechtigt; mit der Befugnis im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen: Bestellt: Liquidator: ***


----------



## Sascha_hh (13 September 2004)

*Posting AKA-AKA*



> aka-aka
> zu Ihren Fragen:
> 
> 1.
> ...


 technofreak
Wir wurden gebeten eine Stellung zu dem Thema abzugeben, da unser Name in diesem Forum mit zu dem Thema erschienen ist.
Dies benötigt keine Registrierung in diesem Forum.



 lars
wir haben nie behauptet dass wir keine Dialer nutzen.
Wir haben uns ausschliesslich davon distanziert von dem Posting da auf einmal unser Name hier mit in Verbindung gebracht worden ist.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Diese Distanzierung ist somit gegeben und daher schließen wir unser Posting hier auch damit.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## technofreak (13 September 2004)

*Re: Posting AKA-AKA*



			
				Sascha_hh schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wurden gebeten eine Stellung zu dem Thema abzugeben, da unser Name in diesem Forum mit zu dem Thema erschienen ist.
> Dies benötigt keine Registrierung in diesem Forum.



es war nie die Rede von Registrierung sondern von Verifizierung! Es ist nicht die Aufgabe eines
 Betreibers einem  Poster hinterherzulaufen, die Verifizierung muß schon selber  erfolgen z.b per E-Mail 
Gastpostings kann jeder schreiben.

tf


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2004)

*Re: Posting AKA-AKA*

zu Ihren Fragen:

1.
E-at-web vermarktet momentan keine Content wie man auf der Seite von e-at-web auch sehen kann oder den Screen Shot siehe Seite 2 auch sieht.


also ich sehe das erotic-marketing weiter Content vermarktet
http://www........com/deutsch/content/uebersicht_pp_de.html 

3.

Auf unseren Seiten erscheint ein Impressum da können Sie erkennen welche Seiten zu uns gehören.

Ich sehe kein Impressum wenn ich einen Banner Ihres Netzwerkes anwähle und auf eine auf Ihr Unternehmen eingetragene Werbeseite gelange wo sich Dialer befinden: 

http://www......com/kamp-OW/

Es wurde außerdem behauptet:

....Hierbei werden ausschliesslich Seiten von angemeldeten Partnern vermarktet.....

…  und nun doch plötzlich Dialer * Erleuchtung*


Es ist schon seltsam das aus einem ersten neutralen Beitrag von Ihnen in welchem Sie sich distanzieren wollen sofort ein aggressives Posting wird sobald jemand gezielt nachfragt. 

Wer nichts zu verbergen hat gibt eigentlich schon eine 
bessere Auskunft 

Lars

_wegen diverser Verstösse gegen die NUBs editiert tf/mod _


----------



## technofreak (13 September 2004)

@anonymer Gast Lars

mit dem  Absenden eines Postings stimmen Sie auch als Gast den Nutzungsbestimmungen zu 


> Sie erklären mit der Nutzung dieses Forums Ihr Einverständnis mit den Nutzungsbedingungen. Ihre IP-Adresse wird in der Datenbank gespeichert sobald Sie einen Artikel abschicken. Sofern Sie durch Ihren Artikel gegen die geltende Rechtslage verstoßen, kann diese IP-Adresse zur Durchsetzung rechtlicher Ansprüche an Dritte weitergegeben werden.


steht unter dem Eingabefeld 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php

tf


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2004)

Rödingsmarkt 14? Was für eine gute Adresse 
h**p://www.erotikch**4free.de/impressum.html

Dort gibts nen link zum dialer
h**p://www.dialer.erotik-m***.com/?id=***

--> h**p://www.dialer.erotik-m***.com/***&id=***do3936820

--> Inhalteanbieter
Gordius Management KFT s.r.o., CZECH REPUBLIC

--> addressierungsmerkmal  h**p://redir-3.free****.cc

Inhaber der Domain des Adressierungsmerkmals: 
 S*T* jaime_ricardo_a***@yahoo.com
P.O.Box 6-1693
El Dorado
El Dorado, Panama - none -
+42.060425****
Die Telefonnummer der Inhalteanbieterin.


UNd die Hamburger Firma "Eurowebpromotion" behauptet, exklusiver Vermarkter des Contents der Erotik-Marketing zu sein.

Zu diesem Content gehört z.B. Astroguide, im Impressum der SEite steht aber

 "Der Astroclub ist ein Angebot von SecureX dem großen Partner- programm im Internet! "

???


----------



## Sascha_hh (13 September 2004)

*und weiter gehts*

Uns geht das ganze thema hier wenig an da sich dieses Posting auf eine andere Firma bezieht.
Leider meinen einige hier andere Firmen mit hineinzuziehen siehe auch das Posting zu chat4f... 
die eigentlich nichts damit zu tun haben genau wie wir mit dem eigentlichen Thema nichts zu tun haben.

 lars
bezüglich:
Wer nichts zu verbergen hat gibt eigentlich schon eine 
bessere Auskunft  
warum sollten wir Ihnen eine Auskunft geben über dinge die hier nichts zur sache tun?
Das eigentliche Thema ist ein anderes, und nicht wir.
Wir nutzen Dialer, ja und habe ich auch nie abgestritten.
Sondern nur das wir nichts mit den Dialern etwas zu tun haben um die es sich hier dreht.
Mein voriges Posting war nicht aggressiv warum fragt Ihr denn nicht die Firma diese ganzen fragen u´m die es sich hier handelt?
Wir wollten nur darauf hinweisen das man uns bitte nicht damit in verbindung bringen mag.



> gast
> auch wen wir erotikchat4f .... vermarkten na und wir vermarkten mehrere Firmen sind diese Firmen denn nun schlecht oder wir? wenn ja warum ?
> Ja wir vermarkten auch ein PP von SX na und das ist eine seriöse Firma mit dder wir keine Probleme bis jetzt hatten nur was hat die firma damit zu tun ????
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 September 2004)

Also: A.J. hat nichts damit zu tun, die e-at-web nicht, die auf A.J.'s Seite erwähnten Firmen wurden noch nicht mal gefragt, Fazit: Keiner war's... Eigentlich schade, dass keiner gezahlt hat, sonst hätte man den Weg des Geldes verfolgen können... Aber so? Wird der Fall wohl zu den Akten gelegt. Keiner hat betrogen und Niemand hat's gesehen. Klasse...

Vielen Dank für Ihre Antworten, auf jeden Fall...
aka

(P.S.: Ich fand Ihre postings hier in keinster Weise aggressiv)


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2004)

*Re: und weiter gehts*



			
				Sascha_hh schrieb:
			
		

> Wir möchten doch darum bitten genau wie es in der stellungnahme steht uns bitte mit dem eigentlichen Thema nicht weiter in verbindung zu bringen und auch sicher im Interesse von den anderen Firmen die hier aufgezählt wurden diese ebenfalls in ruhe zu lassen.
> danke dafür
> Gruß Sascha


Sagen Sie mal, Herr Sascha_hh, darf ich Sie denn mit der Firma aus Sevilla, die die EWP exklusiv vermarktet, in Verbindung bringen? Von einer Seite in Thüringen aus wurde ich nämlich gerade eben über ein Banner via ero-marketing zu einer dänischen Seite geschickt, in der ich den Namen "Tele Team Work ApS" entdecken musste. Naja, auch nicht gerade das tip-top-top-tip-Image, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2004)

vielleicht ist denen ihr Image inzwischen völlig egal???


----------



## Anonymous (7 Januar 2005)

Mr Teleflate verkauft seine "deutschen" Firmen
http://www.ayom.com/topic-3486.html

dringend beachten


----------



## Anonymous (7 Januar 2005)

Von welchem Softwaresystem redet der da?
http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?srp2000.de

????


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2005)

Der verhinderte Empfänger des "Fasses ohne Boden" verkauft seine deutschen Systeme. Hmm. 
Das auch?
Cash-Bombe!?

jedenfalls nicht hier drin:
http://www.ayom.com/topic-3486.html

alle von Herrn J. hier erwähnten Seiten sind es wert, über google inspiziert zu werden...

Aber hallo!


----------



## Anonymous (7 Januar 2005)

Ich möchte in dieser Sache auch noch einen dringende Bitte an all die "weißen Schafe" da draussen richten... 


			
				weiße schafe eV Deutschland schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll folgender Grundsatz (Ehrencodex) gelten:Schwarze Schafe sollen nicht über diese Vereinigung weißgewaschen werden.


----------

